# can someone teach me how to...



## zottey (Mar 20, 2009)

mod a new 3x3. i got a diansheng yesterday and it's very smooth but it's clicky and locks up quite a bit. i siliconed it already. any tips or ideas on how to reduce lock ups? thanks a lot.


----------



## Nukoca (Mar 20, 2009)

What I would suggest doing is putting sand in there, solving it a couple times, and then disassembling it to wipe all he sand out ( perhaps washing the pieces with water but NOT the core) and then re-lube it with silicone.

BTW this should probably be in the beginner's section.


----------



## zottey (Mar 20, 2009)

ok thanks and sorry about that :]


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 20, 2009)

Wait, why can't we wash the core?

I soaked my storebought core and centerpieces in warm water for certainly more than half and hour, soaked it in cold water for over a half hour, and rinsed it in strong running water for several minutes. (All this was done to remove the Vaseline I tried to use when I was a noob).

Will my core implode or something?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thrawst says to do that, but Badmephisto says not to. But he probably says not to because it sounds impractical. I'm probably going to try that.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 20, 2009)

I notice after several washings, the screws inside a DIY get rusty because moisture has trouble escaping. I suppose it would be better if you can remove the caps as it dries. A store bought cube might get rusty rivets. I have been washing them for a long time, and will probably still do so if I feel I cannot wipe the spindle (core+centers+springs+screws/rivets) clean.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 20, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> What I would suggest doing is putting sand in there



No. Never do that, especially to a Diansheng. Mine was smooth out of the box, and it didn't need sanding.

What kind of silicone spray did you use?


----------



## zottey (Mar 20, 2009)

im not sure. its not crc. i got it from fred meyer.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 20, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> What I would suggest doing is putting sand in there,


What I would suggest doing is not listening to that.
one of my Es turned a lot like the way you described. loosen a couple of the faces a drop and it should be much better.


----------



## Nukoca (Mar 24, 2009)

I've tried the sand thing and it's worked for me. Made it tons faster.


----------

